# Hey Joe65SkylarkGS



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

A bit off topic... but did you ever post pics of you're 1:1 'Lark? I was wondering... did it have a 401?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> A bit off topic... but did you ever post pics of you're 1:1 'Lark? I was wondering... did it have a 401?


Well Dan, my current 65 Skylark which isn't a GS is packing a 464 Buick. Street Strip car, runs 12.00 currently. Everything is new and I haven't touched even the carb and it went 110. So with some tweaking it's an 11 second street car.

65 Skylark was painted 30 plus years ago. The girl that posed in other pics with the car is my best friends girl. He is a painter. He polished the paint up.



















I have in my garage on a rotisserie a 65 GS 4 speed that has the 401 Big Block NailHead. Got the frame all re done, new everything. The body is almost done, the one piece trunk pan has to go in and then i'm ready to seal and start painting.

Here are a few shots when I got it and where it is now.

Right of the colorado plains. After 30 days of being on the coast it turns to a bright orange?!?! Wonder why?!?! lol



















Then we pulled it apart cause I was freaking out!!!!



















Colorado is a nice place. Every bolt came off the car and the frame came like new with a wire wheel!!!










If you can see it there is sand on the ground that came out of the frame!! I guess thats why this car came here smooth as a baby bottom. Must get a daily sand blasting out there!!!










Here it is baking soda blasted/ next post


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The guys who came to blast the car knew right away it was a west coast car. The rockers are immaculate. Like I said all the bolts came right out and the only reason I have to do the trunk is cause i'm insane. It's weak and probably can be patched but not my car!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. the Skylark is beautiful. and that GS is gonna be GORGEOUS...

interesting to see the body off the frame like that with doors and glass and all still in place. my Impala has some frame rust that needs to be repaired. not gonna split in half next time i take it out or anything, but it needs attention. weirdest thing... the passenger side frame rail is just getting thin in a few spots in the middle of the rail, not the normal places at bends and curves and joints that collect water and **** and rot out. i found a guy locally who does complete frame-off jobs like in your pics; he said he can lift the body far enough to do a good repair without a complete teardown which I can't afford. saving a few bucks to get it in to him this winter...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you Rick. Your right on to get in for the winter lull. It won't get any better that's for sure lol. 

Any pics??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool beans Joe!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome, Joe!! Thx for posting those way cool pics.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thank you Rick. Your right on to get in for the winter lull. It won't get any better that's for sure lol.
> 
> Any pics??


Not to muck up your thread with pics of my car, but since ya asked... 



















--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet Impala. just like the one I drove in '72


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

65 and 66 full size Chevrolets are very beautiful designs, to my eye, at least. Looks great, Rick!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

body by Fischer


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Are you kidding Rick?? That 65 impala is soooooo worthy!!!

I have a soft spot for them cause I had a 66 belair and loved it like no other!!! AC car and had hazard lights with that big red light switch under the dash and had the little red string with the bow tie cardboard piece still hanging off the switch there too!! Plus it had dual ash trays. Very cool rife indeed Rick. :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Both you guys have fantastic cars. I'm envious, I wish mine looked that good!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Que Marty Bauer...?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW Guys ! Joe- your Skylark is a beaut ! And the GS will be Perfect if YOU have any say in it-  And Rick, your 65 Imp is really sweet too, I owned (for a brief period in the late 70's) a '66 Caprice with a 396 and Powerglide, but man, mine was rusted to death even back then :-(
Nowadays, my only cool cars are in H.O. scale....but thats alright, I own a half dozen motorcycles that are pretty cool, 'cept they only get run in nice weather. At least the H.O. cars are cool and can run 24/7/365


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

After looking again at these pics, I have to say a few things.

The taillights on the 65 Skylark/GS have to be the nicest lights ever put out by GM or anyone imo.

If you see in the front shot you can still see the factory codes on the firewall, ie, buckets. 4 speed and so on.

Rick, your car looks perfect in these shots. I think the Impala is the 2nd runner up as far as my favs.

Ralphie I wish I had a few sets of 2 wheelers here!!! Wanna trade lol!?!?!??!

AL in 72 I was 7 lmao!!!!!

TGM??? Are you not saying something here bud??? Huh Bill??


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

[QUOTE AL in 72 I was 7 lmao!!!!![/QUOTE]

I remember 1972 ,,,,,,,,,,, i think:hat::lol::dude:

Great looking rides guys.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

win43 said:


> [QUOTE AL in 72 I was 7 lmao!!!!!


I remember 1972 ,,,,,,,,,,, i think:hat::lol::dude:

Great looking rides guys.[/QUOTE]


Now thats funny!!!! Thanks bud :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Hey Joe, where you going with that gun in your hand (guitar music plays):hat:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

joe65 the both of your cars are sweet! very cool to see the frame of job and you know thats a big job man. if it was easy evrybody would be doing it. and ricks ride is fresh too! i dig the color and the rims. nice job both of you guys!!!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Joe I REALLY wished my cars were that nice. As it is my Impala has been sitting outside for 2yrs now and has suffered because of it, and my Malibu has been sitting in the trailer for just as long waiting to be fixed. If I could get one car to look as good as your Buick I could die a happy man.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

any pics of the engine?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> any pics of the engine?


Here you go bud :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

We did the break down and frame restoration and painting on the GS in this tent in my driveway. The dude is my neighbor,


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like some rust on that master cylinder MISTER! LOL


----------

